# Festplatte auf Garanite einschicken - was geschieht mit den Daten ???



## tHe_bRa!N (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem mir vor zwei Wochen meine Externe Western Digital Passport abgeraucht ist und ich keine Möglichkeit sehe sie selbst wieder zu reparieren, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken sie einzuschicken, da ich noch Garantie hab.
Allerdings hatte ich auf der Platte sowohl berufliche Daten gesichert, als auch private (z.B. Photos). Die Sachen sind zwar nicht streng geheim, dennoch eigentlich nicht für fremde Augen gedacht.
Kennt jemand die in so einem Fall geltenden Datenschutzbestimmungen? Kann ich die Platte ohne schlechtes Gewissen einschicken?
Ich bin ein wenig hin- und hergerissen, viellecht kann mir ja jemand nen guten Rat geben. Hab nämlich keine Lust dass ich in zwei Wochen meine Familienbilder per Google-Suche finde ...  

Gruß
tHe_bRa!N


----------



## AeroX (27. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht's aus, hast du schonmal beim Support nachgefragt? 
Ich denke die werden am besten wissen was damit passier.  
Also am besten anrufen. (email würd ich sein lassen, wartest du unnötig drauf und musst 5 stk schreiben um alles geklärt zu haben) 

MfG


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Juli 2011)

normalerweise siehst du die alte hdd und die daten nie wieder, du bekommst ein neues gerät vom hersteller.
repariert wird  die platte dort eigentlich auch nicht sondern direkt entsorgt.
das sind meine erfahrungen bei ibm, wd und maxtor beim austausch von defekten hdd während der gewährleistung, hatte aber bisher nur direkt hdd und keine komplett gekauften externen gehäuse ....


----------



## dgcss (27. Juli 2011)

jop zu 90% testen die die Garantiefälle nichtmals. kurzer blick auf die Fehlerbeschreibung , blick aufs Herstellungsdatum und dann landet deine Platte meist ohne zu testen in der Tonne. Das Testen kostet dem Hersteller mehr als wenn sie dir direkt ne neue senden. Deshalb gehen die meist direkt zum altmetall... evtl lassen die die mal nen Azubi einzubauen damit der nicht zum 50igsten mal die Halle wischen muss


----------



## MARIIIO (28. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus, hast du schonmal beim Support nachgefragt?
> Ich denke die werden am besten wissen was damit passier.
> Also am besten anrufen. (email würd ich sein lassen, wartest du unnötig drauf und musst 5 stk schreiben um alles geklärt zu haben)
> 
> MfG


 
Naja, der Support hat ja wohl nur die Möglichkeit zu sagen, dass alles vertraulich behandelt wird, die Wahrheit käme wohl blöd:

"Was unsere einzelnen Mitarbeiter mit ihrer Festplatte machen, haben wir nicht in der Hand. Laut Unternehmensrichtlinie sind ihre Daten sicher, aber was der Arbeiter, der ihre Platte in die Finger bekommt, wirklich damit macht, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss"

Möchtest du die Daten eigentlich wiederhaben oder kommt es dir "nur" darauf an eine neue Platte zu bekommen? 

Ist eben wirklich blöd, an deine sicherlich noch vorhandenen Daten kommst du nicht ran bzw. kannst sie endgültig unlesbar machen, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Willst du die Garantie also haben, musst du deine Daten "aufs Spiel setzen".

Letzte Möglichkeit wäre, dass du dir vom Support schriftlich versichern lässt, dass sie mit deinen Daten nix anstellen, dann würdest du zumindest eine Entschädigung bekommen, falls was sein sollte (wobei man die etwaige Veröffentlichung dann trotzdem nicht mehr rückgängig machen könnte)...


----------



## tHe_bRa!N (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wiederhaben will ich die Daten nicht, hab noch nen Backup. Geht mir nur um ne neue Platte. 
Ich denke, dass man an die gespeicherten Daten so leicht nicht rankommt, sonst hätte ich es ja auch wieder in Ordnung bringen können. Ich vertrau mal dadrauf dass der Aufwand, wie von vielen hier erwähnt, zu groß wäre um die Daten wiederherzustellen.
Ich schick sie mal weg und hoffe das Beste.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Greetz
tHe_bRa!N


----------



## Jimini (28. Juli 2011)

Interessante Frage, bitte gib Bescheid, wenn du mehr herausgefunden hast! Bislang war ich immer in der Lage, meine alten Festplatten zu löschen oder Modelle ohne Restgarantie einfach zu öffnen und zu zerkratzen, mich würde ebenfalls interessieren, was in so einem Fall wie dem deinen passiert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

Also, die testen nur, ob nicht eindeutig äußere Umstände Schuld waren - wenn doch, dann kriegst Du sie (ggf. sogar mit einer Rechung für den unberechtigten Aufwand) zurück, aber wenn ein "normaler" Defekt vorliegt, geht die in den Müll. Bei den Festplattenpreisen lohnt es sich rein kostenmäßig nicht mal, die auch nur EINmal aufzuschrauben, geschweige denn da mehr als 10-15min zu probieren, ob man die nicht doch wieder "normal" zum laufen kriegt   

An Deine Daten aber wird niemand rangehen, außer Du spekulierst darauf, dass ein Mitarbeiter vor Ort es nur aus Neugier riskiert, seinen Job zu verlieren und Deine Platte mit nach Hause nimmt... Der Hersteller an sich wird so oder so nicht versuchen, die Daten zu retten - was meinst Du, was für ein Riesenskandal das wäre, wenn rauskäme, dass zB Samsung oder ein Dienstleister, der für WD arbeitet, bei Reklamationsfällen noch nebenbei systematisch Daten ausspioniert? Die könnten den Laden komplett dicht machen... 

Und Profi-datenrettung lohnt nur, wenn Du die Daten nicht noch woanders parat hast.


----------



## Jimini (28. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An Deine Daten aber wird niemand rangehen, außer Du spekulierst darauf, dass ein Mitarbeiter vor Ort es nur aus Neugier riskiert, seinen Job zu verlieren und Deine Platte mit nach Hause nimmt... Der Hersteller an sich wird so oder so nicht versuchen, die Daten zu retten - was meinst Du, was für ein Riesenskandal das wäre, wenn rauskäme, dass zB Samsung oder ein Dienstleister, der für WD arbeitet, bei Reklamationsfällen noch nebenbei systematisch Daten ausspioniert? Die könnten den Laden komplett dicht machen...


 
Aber die Möglichkeit besteht. Und fraglich ist, ob das nicht an irgendwelche externen Dienstleister ausgegliedert wird, der wiederum möglicherweise schlecht kontrolliert wird etc. Und was geschieht mit den reklamierten Platten? Werden die letztendlich vielleicht sogar nur wiederaufbereitet oder wird da wirklich jede defekte Platte geschreddert?
Ja, ich bin ein bisschen paranoid - aber das heißt nicht, dass nicht trotzdem jemand auf die Platten schauen kann!11

MfG Jimini


----------



## derBoo (28. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An Deine Daten aber wird niemand rangehen, außer Du spekulierst darauf, dass ein Mitarbeiter vor Ort es nur aus Neugier riskiert, seinen Job zu verlieren und Deine Platte mit nach Hause nimmt... Der Hersteller an sich wird so oder so nicht versuchen, die Daten zu retten - was meinst Du, was für ein Riesenskandal das wäre, wenn rauskäme, dass zB Samsung oder ein Dienstleister, der für WD arbeitet, bei Reklamationsfällen noch nebenbei systematisch Daten ausspioniert? Die könnten den Laden komplett dicht machen...


 
Die Computerbild hatte mal nen Test gemacht. Die haben PCs präpariert und zum Service 
bekannter Computerhändler gegeben. Dabei kam raus, das einige Servicemitarbeiter in den
Fotoordnern rumgeguckt haben, obwohl für den Servicefall absolut nicht notwendig. 

Wer weiss, wer weiss... ich hatte bisher eine HDD in der Garantiezeit mit einem Defekt. Ich habe
die Platte nirgendwo hingeschickt, sondern zerstört. Sch*** auf die 50,- Euro, die Sicherheit
meiner Daten war mir wichtiger...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

Ja sicher, aber wenn Du das so siehst, dann musst Du Dich konsequenterweise auch zu Hause einschließen und auch nicht mehr ins Internet gehen, denn ein Einbruch oder "Hackversuch" ist 1000 mal wahrscheinlicher, als dass ein Mitarbeiter eines großen Unternehmens seinen Job riskiert, indem er einen absoluten Vertrauensbruch gegenüber dem Kunden begeht, Diebstahl begeht (Platte mit nach Hause nehmen) bzw. Arbeitszeit unerlaubt dafür einsetzt, mit der Technik an seinem Arbeitsplatz Festplatten zu "reparieren" => man muss ja mal überlegen: das sind ja nur Schnellkontrollen, denn die wollen ja nur wissen: Userfehler, der per Software zu lösen ist, oder echter Defekt? Ein Mitarbeiter kriegt da also sicher pro Tag mind 10-20 Platten zur Kontrolle - groß was ausprobiert wird da nicht, das lohnt sich gar nicht - da würde es eben schon sofort auffallen, wenn er sich da mal pro Woche EINE Platte rausfischt und auf Verdacht versucht, die aufwendig zu "reparieren", nur um an Daten zu kommen, von denen zu 99% ohnehin nichts brauchbares drauf ist (zB private Fotos und eine Bewerbung oder so: was soll ein völlig fremder damit anfangen? ). Zudem ist da vor Ort ja auch gar nicht die Technik vorhanden, um Daten zu retten - man könnte also wenn überhaupt nur dann Daten finden, wenn die Platte gar nicht kaputt ist, sondern nur zB die Partitionsinfos verloren gegangen sind. Und das hat unsereins, der sich ein wenig auskennt, ja eh schon vorher selber probiert... und die Festplatten werden 100%ig auch vom UNternehmen erfasst, so dass es auch auffalen würde, wenn einer sich eine mit nach Hause nehmen würde.

@DerBoo: das ist ein VÖLLIG anderer Fall. Dass bei einer an sich funktionierenden Festplatte in einem PC irgendwelche Leute sich da auch aus Neugier Fotos anschauen, wundert mich nicht - da sind halt auch ein paar Halbaffen, die nix besseres zu tun haben. Die gleichen Leute würden bei einem normalen Bürojob auch nebenbei im Internet surfen usw. - aber selbst diese Leute sind sicher "nur" neugierig und suchen nicht nach Daten, um die zu mssbrauchen.


Aber wer Schiss hat und meint, ganz ganz ganz wichtige Daten zu haben, der soll halt auf die Garantie verzichten, das ist seine Sache.


----------

